# I made a stupid GTA V video for fun.



## Renan Azure (Jun 19, 2017)

I just started editing and I'm looking for some feedback, but making this was pretty fun/satisfying. 

Unfortunately, I had my settings wrong on OBS, so most of what I recorded was choppy and low quality, but I didn't want to scrap all my footage. 

Anyhow, here's the video! Tell me what you think.


----------

